# [SOLVED] Similar Case to DELL PowerEdge T300



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi All,

As mentioned in my title, I'm looking for a case that is the most similar to the DELL PowerEdge T300 (in almost every aspect).

Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Similar Case to DELL PowerEdge T300*

Do you like it because of the looks? Or can it be different but same height?


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Similar Case to DELL PowerEdge T300*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Do you like it because of the looks? Or can it be different but same height?


Yep, that would be fine.

I do like the looks a lot, but I'm looking for similar functionality (i.e. the clip to open the front panel and side), the space inside, the solid metal casing itself... etc etc.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Similar Case to DELL PowerEdge T300*

You do know that the Dell PowerEdge case is a Server case correct?

The closest server tower I could find that was nice was this one:

Newegg.com - Xigmatek Elysium Black Server Edition (non window) CCC-HSA0DS-U03 All Black Aluminum / Steel ATX Super Tower Computer Case

Its bigger in size and has more fans.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Similar Case to DELL PowerEdge T300*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> You do know that the Dell PowerEdge case is a Server case correct?


Yeah! I was thinking it would be better to get a server case and do a custom build inside that. I mean... so much room for expansion, cooling options, it's solid/sturdy... it's ideal right?

Btw I like the one you listed, but yeah I can already see a big price tag in the local market! xD


EDIT: WOW I just found that for $206 here! I wasn't expecting that. :dance:

Xigmatek Elysium Super Tower Case - NO PSU, Black (CCC-HSA0DS-U04) | Techbuy Australia

Also, another question... what would the sound levels be like for the fans that already come with it? (considering it's made for servers)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Similar Case to DELL PowerEdge T300*

Server cases are nice but they come with a high price.

To be honest if you want to be cheaper about it most Mid-Tower cases will hold anything and will most likey have room for the expansion. Its your choice though.

I have never used a Server case before therefore I can't tell you, but I feel like the fan noice wouldn't be that bad. They may be louder but I can't image it to be outrageous.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Similar Case to DELL PowerEdge T300*

Yeah, I see what you mean. But the way I imagine it... you can never have too much space. Even if it's empty, that just means more room for the fans to move the air (efficient airflow) ...plus, I love big cases and the solid metal look. The one you mentioned literally made my mouth water (I had to push the keyboard out of the way! xD)

You are right, I don't have to waste money on it... but when I purchase my PC (whenever that is lol) I will definitely consider this one. Thanks again!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Similar Case to DELL PowerEdge T300*

No problem Helios! Glad you found one you enjoy.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Similar Case to DELL PowerEdge T300*

I'm glad you found one I enjoy! :thumb:


----------

